# April is National Woodworking Month



## Rebecca (Jul 16, 2007)

Did you know that April is National Woodworking Month?

Here in Asheville, NC our mayor proclaimed April as woodworking month last year. Below is the text of the proclamation. You can alter it to fit your town, submit it to the mayor's assistant in your town with a request that the mayor make the proclamation.

In our local paper in April there will be some articles on all the woodworking activities going on in our area: exhibits, workshops, demos, reports on student activities (Skills USA etc.) and more.

Call someone at your local paper and ask them to do a feature on woodworking during the month of April!

You can volunteer to do a woodworking project with kids at a school and the school system's public relations person can get in touch with the newspaper. For example, in my kids' elementary school there will be a shavehorse and the kids will work on walking sticks one day in April.

PROCLAMATION
Whereas, woodworking is part of the heritage of WNC, as witnessed by the fact that WNC is host to the country's largest woodturning club, and to a major craft guild; and whereas, WNC hosts two craft schools which offer woodworking as a part of their curriculum as well as a community college where woodworking is a degree program; and whereas, downtown Asheville is host to a woodworking school; and whereas, western North Carolinians can be proud of the fact that our woodworking heritage gave birth to the furniture industry in NC; and whereas, woodworking is a source of pride to amateurs and professionals alike; and whereas, the many types of woodworking can improve our homes and surroundings and increase our enjoyment thereof, I, Mayor Terry Bellamy, proclaim April to be Woodworking Month in Asheville.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting…might be something to pursue for next April..I guess then it could be International Woodworking month if both our countries recognized this proclamation


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

We have plenty of time to get ready for 2010


----------

